# Spraying Satin Impervo



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a nice gig coming up that I scheduled for November. It will take a crew of four about a month to finish the whole job.

Anyway, part of the job is the woodwork consisting of crown, base, windows, and door frames(no doors), and a few mantles/fireplaces and built in bookcases and shelving.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Great, somehow it posted and I wasn't done. 

O would like to spray the trim paint. It will be going over existing Satin Impervo. What I was wondering is what


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Technical problems!!

Anyway, how would you cut your paint? Penetrol? Mineral spirits? What tip would you use? 

Thanks!!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Great, somehow it posted and I wasn't done.
> 
> O would like to spray the trim paint. It will be going over existing Satin Impervo. What I was wondering is what


Butter. You will curse Sherwin Williams.  

A touch of penetrol and you may not need to thin. Just do some testing on your own. 410 310 FF depending on what you are spraying.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I usually add penetrol when I'm brushing. But recently been putting it on heavy straight out of the can.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Test it straight before you cut the product first. If you find it is not spraqying properly or getting clogged too much just add in the smallest amounts and test from there. also, remember to not jump tyhe gun on thinning if your usinmg a new tip because new tips have to be broken in before they will work properly.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

OC

It sprays beautifully. We just did a bunch with hvlp a couple weeks ago. On vertical surfaces, try to keep the thinning to a minimum. Stuff hangs for a while before kicking off and can betray you at the last minute.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> OC
> 
> It sprays beautifully. We just did a bunch with hvlp a couple weeks ago. On vertical surfaces, try to keep the thinning to a minimum. Stuff hangs for a while before kicking off and can betray you at the last minute.


The only sprayer I have is a Titan 440, what would be your suggestion with using it, and how much thinner would you use per gallon?


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Also, would you use a primer? Or just sand and caulk?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Also, would you use a primer? Or just sand and caulk?


What is there now?


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

It will be Impervo over Impervo. Usually I use a 50/50 mix of BM enamel underbody and Impervo as my first coat, then one coat of straight out of the can Impervo, with a sand before and on between coats. It comes out looking top notch with that process, but it's time consuming. 

The house I'll be doing is empty and very large and I want to spray, but I'm just not used to spraying Impervo.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

The process I described above is when I'm brushing it on.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No worries then. Clean and scuff it and figure your reduction rate for your application method.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Sprayed Impervo for 10 years at almost 6 days a week. Only thing we did was add a bit of spirits at the bottom of each can just to get the settled oil from the bottom of each can to mix back in the Impervo. Just that in itself was enough to do the trick. If you leave that sludge in the bottom of the can you are leaving what makes Impervo...Impervo.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

I like to thin my oil for spray with xylene, kicks a little faster that way and it doesn't change the sheen.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

HOw about using some fast evaporating thinner (VM&P Naphtha) 
To get the paint to tack up sooner, and it will thin it just a bit. Impervo takes time to dry which allows for dust particles to settle.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I havent seen anyone else do the 50/50 in a while. I do the split coats too. :thumbsup: Personally I dont care much for Penetrol when spraying. I also like to shoot a tack coat first when I do oil. :yes: Looking forward to some photos.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

4ThGeneration said:


> Sprayed Impervo for 10 years at almost 6 days a week. Only thing we did was add a bit of spirits at the bottom of each can just to get the settled oil from the bottom of each can to mix back in the Impervo. Just that in itself was enough to do the trick. If you leave that sludge in the bottom of the can you are leaving what makes Impervo...Impervo.


Thanks, that is the kind of tip I was looking for. Very helpful. I'll do just that.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Gotdibz said:


> HOw about using some fast evaporating thinner (VM&P Naphtha)
> To get the paint to tack up sooner, and it will thin it just a bit. Impervo takes time to dry which allows for dust particles to settle.


Naphtha seriously dulls the sheen. I worked with a guy years ago who used it all the time. Once on a job, I worked the third floor, while he worked the second. The customer noticed the difference because I didn't use naphtha. She had a pretty good eye and pointed out that his trim was duller.


----------



## Cbrosenterprises (Aug 14, 2011)

Use penetrol, The new Z235 has alot more body than the old c235 formula,coverage is much better,thinner might be counter productive


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Cbrosenterprises said:


> Use penetrol, The new Z235 has alot more body than the old c235 formula,coverage is much better,thinner might be counter productive


That's what I'm thinking. And since I'm not used to spraying it, I don't want to take a chance at it running.

What would you think about not using anything at all to thin it?


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

But I am going to do what 4th Gen said.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Naphtha seriously dulls the sheen. I worked with a guy years ago who used it all the time. Once on a job, I worked the third floor, while he worked the second. The customer noticed the difference because I didn't use naphtha. She had a pretty good eye and pointed out that his trim was duller.


Yea I hear you. I'm also a fan of penetrol, Only if i was to brush it out. I would use a little thinner and some penetrol. For spraying Why not shoot it right out the can, we all know it levels out great. Unless you want to do thinner coats.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

3 caps of Japan drier per gallon and that's it. Spray multiple coats with a AA rig.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> 3 caps of Japan drier per gallon and that's it. Spray multiple coats with a AA rig.


Neps, what is an AA rig? 

All I have is a Titan 440, any suggestions with using it?


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice tip about the JP, I haven't used it in years.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Neps, what is an AA rig?
> 
> All I have is a Titan 440, any suggestions with using it?


AA = air assist machine. 

440 is fine. I'm not a big fan of FF tips. I think they tend to curl in at the end of the fan. I would shoot with a new 415 if it was me but I would stick to the spraying methods you are comfortable with. Dont change much with a new product. I also find that Impervo dries very nicely with heat. Turn the stats up to 85.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> AA = air assist machine.
> 
> 440 is fine. I'm not a big fan of FF tips. I think they tend to curl in at the end of the fan. I would shoot with a new 415 if it was me but I would stick to the spraying methods you are comfortable with. Dont change much with a new product. I also find that Impervo dries very nicely with heat. Turn the stats up to 85.


 Great tip with the heat advice. Thanks.


----------



## Windy Painters (Mar 28, 2011)

*Satin Impervo.*

The oil-based Satin Impervo is unavailable in Illinois. Waterborne is a big challenge - extremely easy to run down. You have to use finish tip. I use 410RacX. I would suggest Advanced -acrylic - oil.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Windy Painters said:


> The oil-based Satin Impervo is unavailable in Illinois. Waterborne is a big challenge - extremely easy to run down. You have to use finish tip. I use 410RacX. I would suggest Advanced -acrylic - oil.


I'm not going to use the Advance or The SW version until I absolutely have to. Because of the potential problems. If I'm not using oil Impervo,I'm using SW Cashmere.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Woodland said:


> I havent seen anyone else do the 50/50 in a while. I do the split coats too. :thumbsup: Personally I dont care much for Penetrol when spraying. I also like to shoot a tack coat first when I do oil. :yes: Looking forward to some photos.


WL - Roughly (I realize it can vary depending on circumstances), how long do you let your tack coat sit?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

researchhound said:


> WL - Roughly (I realize it can vary depending on circumstances), how long do you let your tack coat sit?


Yeah, how long?

And Cashmere works as a impervo substitute?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Yeah, how long?
> 
> And Cashmere works as a impervo substitute?


Jeeze - I'd completely forgotten about this thread and question. :sleeping:


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Probably too late but I recently sprayed a mile of wainscoat with impervo and it came out beautiful. Used japan dryer and vm&p naphtha to thin. Penetrol would keep it to loose IMO for spraying. 310ff. Came out like glass.


----------



## Solan (Sep 12, 2011)

*More questions about spraying Impervo*

Lemme jump in on this one. I'm spraying some cabinet doors with Impervo and my results are hit & miss. I've tried about a cup of Penetrol per gallon and it was a bit too loose (piled up on the ridges of the stiles). Also tried cutting it with thinner and got the same results. The reason I tried the Penetrol & thinner was I was getting some orange peel with my FFT .310.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Solan


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Solan said:


> Lemme jump in on this one. I'm spraying some cabinet doors with Impervo and my results are hit & miss. I've tried about a cup of Penetrol per gallon and it was a bit too loose (piled up on the ridges of the stiles). Also tried cutting it with thinner and got the same results. The reason I tried the Penetrol & thinner was I was getting some orange peel with my FFT .310.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Likely not much help but I use a HVLP and have had great results spraying Impervo with it. Don't use any Penetrol, just thinner, and it levels out just fine.
Now getting good results spraying latex with an HVLP is another matter.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

One Coat Coverage said:


> But I am going to do what 4th Gen said.


How did the spraying of the Impervo work out for you?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

4ThGeneration said:


> How did the spraying of the Impervo work out for you?


Just another guy that used and abused us. He didn't even come back to give us flowers...


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Probably busy stripping the Cashmere.


----------



## Solan (Sep 12, 2011)

*Great advice*



4ThGeneration said:


> Sprayed Impervo for 10 years at almost 6 days a week. Only thing we did was add a bit of spirits at the bottom of each can just to get the settled oil from the bottom of each can to mix back in the Impervo. Just that in itself was enough to do the trick. If you leave that sludge in the bottom of the can you are leaving what makes Impervo...Impervo.


4th Gen I'm not sure if you're following up with my situation or the original poster but I followed your advice above and that's the money shot. Impervo laid out beautifully. I found the Penetrol made my mix too loose & it would kick off on me. For anyone interested I'm spraying with a Graco 310 FFT. Great tip and a great tipi from 4th Gen. :thumbup:


----------



## jollychad (Mar 18, 2012)

Roaddog,
I read your post on spraying oil satin impervo with a great finish. I am spraying a kitchen and was going to use a 310ff tip also. Wondering how you used and ammt. of japan dryer and the naptha to thin. Also did you do two relatively thin coats? Any help would be greatjy appreciated. Also checked out your site, really nice work.
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## 8sawdust (Apr 1, 2012)

4ThGeneration said:


> Sprayed Impervo for 10 years at almost 6 days a week. Only thing we did was add a bit of spirits at the bottom of each can just to get the settled oil from the bottom of each can to mix back in the Impervo. Just that in itself was enough to do the trick. If you leave that sludge in the bottom of the can you are leaving what makes Impervo...Impervo.


What do you mean by you added a bit of spirits at the bottom of each can? You don't mean you added spirits when you got close to the bottom do you?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

He means add spirits like you would water. In the bottom of the can is settlement. Get that stuff out by stirring. Its good product that would otherwise go to waste.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Err cashmere really! 
I wouldn't even put that in the same league 
As S impervo .


----------



## 8sawdust (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm priming a cabinet tomorrow with fresh start primer followed by Satin Impervo. I waited a few days until I could get a #4 projector set for the gun. I hope I don't have to thin it but I will take 4th Gen.s advice and add just enough spirits to break up the sludge on the bottom. The book on the Maxum Elite HVLP says it doesn't like Mildewcide. Too late for me the paint is already mixed. Anybodies equipment been damaged by mildewcide?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

8sawdust said:


> I'm priming a cabinet tomorrow with fresh start primer followed by Satin Impervo. I waited a few days until I could get a #4 projector set for the gun. I hope I don't have to thin it but I will take 4th Gen.s advice and add just enough spirits to break up the sludge on the bottom. The book on the Maxum Elite HVLP says it doesn't like Mildewcide. Too late for me the paint is already mixed. Anybodies equipment been damaged by mildewcide?


I've sprayed Satin Impervo quite bit through my HVLP (and have always had to thin it a bit) when doing doors, trim, and cabinet work but have never added a mildewcide for those types of projects. Does the manufacturer say why the mildewcide is bad for the sprayer?


----------

